# Ventilation Question



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I am working on getting better ventilation in my yb loft. I have bought a few smoke bombs to be able to see how the air moves through the loft. 
Does any one know how fast the air in the entire loft should be exchanged? 
Is there a formula for figuring exchange rate by cubic feet?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

No mater how well or poorly a loft is ventalated the air exchange rate is going to change with wind and wind direction.

When I use the dark system I have a fan sucking the air out the center of the roof from vents around the floor. I only used this when the loft was closed up and darkened.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> No mater how well or poorly a loft is ventalated the air exchange rate is going to change with wind and wind direction.
> 
> When I use the dark system I have a fan sucking the air out the center of the roof from vents around the floor. I only used this when the loft was closed up and darkened.


Did you have any answers for my questions? I am not using the darkening system.



ProPigeon Loft said:


> Craig - http://ezinearticles.com/?Fan-Calculations---Measure-Airflow-with-CFM&id=935874


thanks!!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> No mater how well or poorly a loft is ventalated the air exchange rate is going to change with wind and wind direction.


This was my answer to your question.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

An old time pigeon guy told me to buy a 'Stinky" cigar....Light it up,go into the loft,and close the door,and puff away for a few minutes....Then get out and close the door...Wait 5 minutes,and go back into the loft,and see if you can smell the cigar smoke....If NOT,your looking good....If you can still smell the smoke,that means that you need better air circulation....NOT A WIND STORM !! But you need better air flow UNDER NORMAL conditions through your loft.....Alamo


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Too complicated:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ventilation_(architecture)

It also depends whether your loft has negative pressure ventilation (this is the one with fans). And the positive pressure ventilation uses wind to push air inside and out in the exhaust vent.

Have you read this before?http://www.pigeonbasics.org/articles/article88.html


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Ace- I understand the wind will effect the exchange rate, I was looking for the preferred rate.



RodSD said:


> Have you read this before?http://www.pigeonbasics.org/articles/article88.html


after reading this, I have come up with three times per hour the whole loft should be exchanged with fresh air.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have read in books that the air should be replaced every 5 minutes...Alamo


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd say just have 4 sides ventilation at the top (hot air goes out) and at the bottom (cold air comes in) and no drought on the birds. My lofts always have a lot of "headroom" above the perches for that reason.
The cigar test works fine with me. Also the pigeon loft must not smell of pigeon (droppings), so avoid overcrowding.


----------

